

Lviv : a functional/stack hybrid programming language - kwantam
https://github.com/kwantam/lviv

======
kwantam
This is a toy I built in the last couple weeks to scratch an itch I'd had for
a while. It's a Scheme-ish take on stack programming with purely postfix
operations throughout.

It's not hugely pretty, but I think it has some nifty concepts: unthunk,
unlambda, self-closed variables ("static symbols").

I'd like to think I'll find time to port it to LLVM as an adventure in writing
a compiler. We'll see how that works.

